# Painters quiz help



## mikethebest508 (Nov 20, 2020)

thank you!


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Don't know what this game is, but it's dumb. What's the scam?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Dude. You have way too much time on your hands.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

I believe the correct answer is tree-fiddy.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

One of my competitors had a similar quiz which he required applicants to take before hiring them. Even the questions asked were strikingly similar. I actually thought it was a pretty good idea.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

> 19.Mrs.Jones wants to have the base molding in her *master bedroom (12' x 20") *and library (9' x 9') painted with two coats of China white eggshell paint. The base molding is 6" tall. How many quarts of paint would be required? (one quart of paint covers approximately 100 square feet)


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

mikethebest508 said:


> I'm not 100% sure I'm posting this in the right place but if so please advise me on where it should be, but i was taking these painters knowledge practice quiz's and this one stomped me.. can anyone help me with this? much much appreciation!
> 
> 1. It is a very hot and humid day, relative humidity was foretasted at 85%. The foreman says there will be no painting today. What would happen if one were to paint in high humidity?
> 
> ...


These are questions that would be asked on a Journeyman test. If you don't know the answers, your best to do your due diligence. You'd just be cheating yourself..


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

mikethebest508 said:


> 5.Mr.Bean wants to have the walls of his apartment master bedroom (10' x 19') and two other bedrooms (both are 9' x 11') painted with two coats of paint. The apartment has a ceiling height of 8 feet. If one gallon of paint covers approximately 325 square feet, approximately how many gallons of paint should Mr. Bean buy?
> 
> A)6.5 gal
> 
> ...


The answer to #5 is obviously (B) - 7.5 gallons, but it is also a trick question. 










The following pictures are also acceptable answers for "Mr. Bean Painting":


----------



## mikethebest508 (Nov 20, 2020)

depsite not getting much help i appreciate you all for responding either way


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

mikethebest508 said:


> depsite not getting much help i appreciate you all for responding either way


What is it that you want help with?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

mikethebest508 said:


> depsite not getting much help i appreciate you all for responding either way


 Sorry. But, No one is going to hold your hand through life. If your expecting someone to answer all of these questions for you, I applaud them. But what are you gaining is the question?
Will you learn from this? Are you cheating your way into a job or an online course. 
I would recommend taking a painting&Decorators course at your local college.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

mikethebest508 said:


> depsite not getting much help i appreciate you all for responding either way


We don't have "Journeyman Tests" in the US, although we need more certification to keep out the riffraff, and raise the level of expertise in our trade. 

we always use the term "holidays" when calling out a missed spot on a wall.
eg., "You left a 'holiday' over here, see that missed spot!"


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Holland said:


> We don't have "Journeyman Tests" in the US, although we need more certification to keep out the riffraff, and raise the level of expertise in our trade.
> 
> we always use the term "holidays" when calling out a missed spot on a wall.
> eg., "You left a 'holiday' over here, see that missed spot!"


I've always wondered how the term holidays came about.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

A physical skills test has been bandied about over the years with various companies I've worked for. Like an applicant might be judged on how quickly and efficiently he paints a door set up in the shop. I've heard old-timers talk about that and I'd ask them if they'd submit to that. Oh, no, of course not _them..._ Just new guys. You can generally tell inside of an hour if a new hire is going to make it or not. Age isn't necessarily a factor and neither is painted whites. I had two older guys show up in well-used whites. One (it turned out) had worked in a tire factory all his life and the other was a minister. Neither had commercial experience- maybe painted their own house or a chicken coop- and I really think they borrowed the whites. The minister's cut-in on a wall was easily a foot down from the ceiling! By that I mean the top of the wall _all brushed out a foot down!_ I told him to leave a little work for the rollerman and cut it closer to the ceiling. Words to that effect. I come back after awhile and his cut-in is skinnier, but also about a 1/4" down from the ceiling- a gap showing! Why?! Who does that?! Clearly someone who has no experience painting. I was the foreman but I didn't hire or fire. I told our superintendent about it and he just decided to cut the guys pay, maybe hoping the guy would quit or just relishing how he was keeping payroll low. 

But, yeah, a test at some point and a license of sorts that shows some degree of proven experience. I guess it sounds like I'm talking about an apprenticeship and a union card. Along those lines but no dues?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Fman said:


> I told him to leave a little work for the rollerman and cut it closer to the ceiling. Words to that effect. I come back after awhile and his cut-in is skinnier, but also about a 1/4" down from the ceiling- a gap showing! Why?! Who does that?!


Not to derail the thread, but there's a few painters around here who've been at it for decades who do this. I wouldn't say a quarter inch, but an eighth to an eighth heavy for sure. I'd never seen it before moving here. Just for giggles, I've tried it and it's not easy to freestyle a straight line like that. I personally don't like the look of it, but some people get pretty excited about it. I should add that the gap is covered in ceiling paint.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I've always wondered how the term holidays came about.


I always figured that when a painter let his mind wander (mentally took a holiday) is when the mistakes would occur. Or, barely doing the job, was akin to being on a holiday.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

I’ve employed a number of European craft-persons who attended standardized vocational schools/guilds which provided formalized classroom education combined with hands-on apprenticeships which were government funded under Germany’s Vocational Training Act. Many nations in Europe have similar guilds and vocational schools. From what I gathered back then, that nearly every skilled tradesperson attended some type of vocational school for a three year duration, although I don’t know how it works nowadays. It’s something lacking in the trades in North America.


----------



## Carter Estimating (Dec 19, 2016)

19.Mrs.Jones wants to have the base molding in her master bedroom (12' x 20") and library (9' x 9') painted with two coats of China white eggshell paint. The base molding is 6" tall. How many quarts of paint would be required? (one quart of paint covers approximately 100 square feet)

1


----------



## Carter Estimating (Dec 19, 2016)

5.Mr.Bean wants to have the walls of his apartment master bedroom (10' x 19') and two other bedrooms (both are 9' x 11') painted with two coats of paint. The apartment has a ceiling height of 8 feet. If one gallon of paint covers approximately 325 square feet, approximately how many gallons of paint should Mr. Bean buy?

A)6.5 gal

B)7.5 gal

C)7 gal

D)6 gal 

The answer is C
Actual = 6.79 but of course we need to purchase 7 gallons.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Carter Estimating said:


> 19.Mrs.Jones wants to have the base molding in her master bedroom (12' x 20") and library (9' x 9') painted with two coats of China white eggshell paint. The base molding is 6" tall. How many quarts of paint would be required? (one quart of paint covers approximately 100 square feet)
> 
> 1


Yeah you missed the part where Mrs. Jones master bedroom is 12ft by 20 *inches* long


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Carter Estimating said:


> 5.Mr.Bean wants to have the walls of his apartment master bedroom (10' x 19') and two other bedrooms (both are 9' x 11') painted with two coats of paint. The apartment has a ceiling height of 8 feet. If one gallon of paint covers approximately 325 square feet, approximately how many gallons of paint should Mr. Bean buy?
> 
> A)6.5 gal
> 
> ...


these bedrooms have no doors or windows! you bought an extra gallon


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Yeah you missed the part where Mrs. Jones master bedroom is 12ft by 20 *inches* long


Be hard to get a queen size bed in there!


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Carter Estimating said:


> 5.Mr.Bean wants to have the walls of his apartment master bedroom (10' x 19') and two other bedrooms (both are 9' x 11') painted with two coats of paint. The apartment has a ceiling height of 8 feet. If one gallon of paint covers approximately 325 square feet, approximately how many gallons of paint should Mr. Bean buy?
> 
> A)6.5 gal
> 
> ...


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Be hard to get a queen size bed in there!


It be hard to stand in there, lol! good onya for catching it.


----------



## Heywood (May 28, 2020)

Carter Estimating said:


> 19.Mrs.Jones wants to have the base molding in her master bedroom (12' x 20") and library (9' x 9') painted with two coats of China white eggshell paint. The base molding is 6" tall. How many quarts of paint would be required? (one quart of paint covers approximately 100 square feet)
> 
> 1


That Master bedroom is pretty narrow at 20".


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Carter Estimating said:


> 5.Mr.Bean wants to have the walls of his apartment master bedroom (10' x 19') and two other bedrooms (both are 9' x 11') painted with two coats of paint. The apartment has a ceiling height of 8 feet. If one gallon of paint covers approximately 325 square feet, approximately how many gallons of paint should Mr. Bean buy?
> 
> A)6.5 gal
> 
> ...


The real question is how many M-80s does he need to apply the paint?


----------



## Carter Estimating (Dec 19, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Yeah you missed the part where Mrs. Jones master bedroom is 12ft by 20 *inches* long


Are you with the entertainment? LOL


----------

